# Phyllobates terribilis blue/green spots!! HELP



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just saw my Phyllobates terribilis today and had blue/green spots on it! Could you advise please? Thanks


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

can you send an email to Dr. Frye? Almost looks like a fungus of some type...do you have a really moist tank???


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

It may help to get a closer clearer pic. To me it looks like an abrasion.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Who is dr. fyre, and i keep a pretty moist tank misted everyday, will try to get a better pic


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

tarbo96 said:


> It may help to get a closer clearer pic. To me it looks like an abrasion.


I would aggree, they do look like abrasions. Also, in my opinion and experience I think if you are keeping them really moist as you said, you may want to allow moisture levels to drop to a moderate or medium range, especially the substrate they walk on. Maybe put down some oak leaf litter(new).


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like abrasions but I have heard terribilis are prone to fungus. I keep mine in a realitively dry tank and have had good results or if the tank is large enough have a dry area for them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tricolor said:


> Looks like abrasions but I have heard terribilis are prone to fungus. I keep mine in a realitively dry tank and have had good results or if the tank is large enough have a dry area for them.


 
Not really to fungal infections but they can get bacterial infections of the feet if kept too wet see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ent/78657-terribilis-foot-rot.html#post696487 

For the OP, I'm with the consensus, those are scrapes/abrasions. 

Ed


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Ed, I have heard of nose fungus/ bacteria problems as well. Probably due to scrapes.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

What would your solutions be?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

don't forget to get back to the "inquiring minds"....hope whatever it is is easily resolved.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

deadsea60 said:


> What would your solutions be?


1) figure out what the frog is doing to get those scrapes. Modify the cage to correct that issue
2) make sure the tank isn't overly saturated 
3) check with a vet to see if they suggest treating the areas


Ed


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Ditto, What Ed said, I have had success using neo sporin on tree frog scrapes. It did take a long time for them to heal.


----------

